# Awesome saw



## roman

odd ******************** to hear a review of such a fine tool……………none, not a single review

and not a "peep"

put that tool into the right hands

repeat

not a "peep" from the crowd

just wish they would change the handle.

Awkward wart growing on a knuckle I didnt ask for


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review Charles.


----------



## NANeanderthal

Not sure where you heard that is easier to cut dovetails with a large tenon saw but I agree a sort back saw is much easier for dovetails. Sawing vertically the deep back is good for maintaining balance, but once you start to angle that big thing over it gets hard to control. Thomas defiantly knows how to make a great saw, but personal preferences lead me to favoring the Veritas as well on the handle.


----------



## funchuck

NANeanderthal: I am not sure where I heard of cutting dovetails with a tenon saw from, but I think it was in PWW. But yeah, those Veritas saws are definitely underappreciated. I use them more than any other saw, but you know what? When I am just hanging out in my shop (not woodworking), I usually pick up this LN saw and just look at it. It just feels like a work of art.


----------



## Millo

Gorgeous tool. Do you feel the extra weight helps in sawing? I prefer the handle of my Veritas x-cut carcass over my LN dovetail saw, but for some odd reason, the weight of my LN dovetail seems to make things easier on the rare occasions I get to cut wood. The LN dovetail is heavier than the Veritas carcass, which is a slightly larger saw. Thanks for the review.


----------



## thiel

I think the wisdom is that using a tenon saw for cutting dovetails will allow you to get the sides of the pins straighter, since the height of the saw will accentuate any deviation from 90 degrees.


----------



## MrDan

Gorgeous saw. Thanks for the review.


----------



## gargey

I thought a tenon saw would be mostly superfluous, until I got one. Makes a big difference compared to trying to use a carcase of dovetail saw for cutting tenons.


----------



## gargey

I thought a tenon saw would be mostly superfluous, until I got one. Makes a big difference compared to trying to use a carcase of dovetail saw for cutting tenons.


----------



## 8iowa

I have two Bad Axe saws, the 12" hybrid and the 10" dovetail. If my shop were to catch on fire they would be the two items I would grab before running out the door. They are a little on the expensive side but are semi-custom as you can order several different features, the most important of which is handle size.

The 10" dovetail saw has been a great help in my quest to learn how to cut dovetails. Learning how to cut on the line is more a matter of practice rather than saw size. I use the 12" hybrid for a lot of cuts rather than take up the time to do them on the table saw. With a bench hook these cuts can be very precise.

All this said, I still use my Ace Hardware 14' back saw quite a lot. I don't have to worry about running into a nail and in spite of the crappy plastic handle it gives a lot function for the money spent.


----------



## cmacnaughton

I recently got the tapered version of this saw. It's my first Lie-Nielsen saw. I love it. It's a very heavy saw, but the plus on the weight is that the saw actually does most of the work.


----------

